# 4G works on all AOSP roms but never on Sense



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

Seeking some guidance. As noted, since about September 2011 I cannot get 4g service to work on any sense ROM (tried all the big ones both GB and ICS). 4G always works on every non-Sense ROM. I'm out of ideas, and hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

Here's what I've done so far to trouble shoot:

* Radios- tried most available radios in many different combinations. Not exhaustive, but pretty close. Does this sound like a radio issue? Should I just keep trying? Currently using *1.48.00.0930w_3, 0.01.78.0916w_3*

* kernels: I don't fully understand what kernels do, but I've tried flashing a different kernel on a sense ROM without improvement. Does this sound like a kernel issue? Should I focus here first?

* in-ROM radio settings: tried everything, nothing fixes the problem.

* ##778 / rev-a: I enabled this around the same time the 4g issue began because I was getting no 3g service anywhere. It fixed that problem. Is it possible it caused this 4g problem? I have tried switching back a few times but that did not work. Are there other ## codes that might work for the 4g problem?

* might my sim card be bad?

* google search: extensive searching has gotten me nowhere.

Thanks

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

When you load your sense rom have you gone under wireless data under settings and see if you are on cdma only or cdma/lte? Never hurts to get a new sim card as they are known to go bad. Did you change any of the other settings in the 778 screen? Its weird that aosp works fine but lte doesnt. Try loading a sense rom and download lte on off app in the market. Then select lte only. Use a GB based sense rom. Tell me what it does then. I( hope this helps you. Like I said its very strange but tech usually is lol.


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm going to respond to your questions based on shifts3ns3 v3.0. this i believe is GB. are there any known issues with this rom or others by theory/buffoGT?



Hellboy said:


> Its weird that aosp works fine but lte doesnt. Try loading a sense rom and download lte on off app in the market. Then select lte only. Use a GB based sense rom. Tell me what it does then. I( hope this helps you. Like I said its very strange but tech usually is lol.


i tried this app and it didn't do anything that i haven't tried already.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

i have had problems with 4G being wacky...try different radio combinations i know that from personal experience the .9 radios work well for me while the .19 radios are screwy...every phone is different.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I never had a problem once they put it in and 2nd they put it in and I turned it on. If worried load skyraider and they won't know the difference. Plus they should care less as most reps I talk to are rooted also. They just worry about sales and care less about anything else and most likely your warranty is expired. So like said doubt they care

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

maybe re install your .9 radios. might had a bad install or download. you should just download the lte file.


----------

